# Has anyone tried Docker on OpenVZ?



## SpeedBus (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

Was curious to see if anyone had tried Docker on OpenVZ (https://openvz.org/Docker_inside_CT)? I gave it a shot earlier today and once the bridge is enabled a load of networking issues start from within the container, DNS resolv issues etc (this affects only the container with docker enabled on it). Is there any additional config needed on the bridge apart from what the guide lists?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 15, 2015)

I feel like someone here is a Docker guru but for the life of me can't seem to remember who or else I'd tag them for you. I've not touched Docker so I can't help you but I am certain someone will come along shortly and hit you with some knowledge.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 30, 2015)

Would be interesting. But OpenVZ kernels are old. Anyone  playing with it?


----------

